# I just paid 15 bucks and "joined" tug...



## mdh2861 (Oct 22, 2009)

How do I see the sightings forum???


----------



## Karen G (Oct 22, 2009)

This information  may help you.  You need to change your status from
guest to member so just follow the steps outlined on that page.

Welcome to TUG!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2009)

When you joined, you should have received an email with a member's code.

If you can't find the email and code, click on TUG Resort Database at the top of the page, Scroll down and click on MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN, log in, and the member's code will be in the top box.

To add the member's code, click on USER CP in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click on EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box, and save it.​
Once you are showing as a member, you will be able to access: 

The members only TUG review pages - TUG RESORT DATABASE - linked in the red bar at the top of the page.  Zillions of TS Reviews written by TUG Members, for TUG Members.

The members only SIGHTINGS AND DISTRESS BOARD - where Tuggers post the best exchange sightings that they can see on the exchange companies' websites, every day. (The Sightings Board is right below the TUG lounge.)


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 22, 2009)

Paypal is the only one of the 3 online payment options that does not provide instant access to the site and instead requires us to process the payments manually.

Both Google Checkout and Shopsite are listed on the join page as providing instant access if that were required.

I apologize for the inconvenience, and we will most certainly process your payment and get your membership email sent to you this afternoon when we are back in the office.

that said, you did pay...and since i happen to be online ill edit your bbs profile to reflect you as a paying member.


----------



## mdh2861 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## ricoba (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2009)

*Best $15 You Ever Spent, Eh ?*




> I just paid 15 bucks and "joined" tug.



Welcome to TUG. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tchr54 (Oct 23, 2009)

I also just spent $15.00 and joined TUG.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome to you, too. See post #2 above to find information about changing your status from guest to member.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 23, 2009)

For the record here's what it says re the Paypal option (emphasis added by me):



> [IMGL]http://tug2.com/images/Paypal125x50.jpg[/IMGL]Pay using you existing Paypal account. Paypal payments are processed SAME DAY *but do not provide instant access*. Paypal membership required. All major credit cards are accepted.


----------



## Ant22man (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome!.  I just renewed my membership.  Good luck


----------



## Stricky (Oct 24, 2009)

suckers.... you should have bought resale. Can you recind?

I got my membership for $14.99


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 24, 2009)

*Whoa!  TUG Memberships Are Transferable To Buyers.  Who Knew ?*




Stricky said:


> suckers.... you should have bought resale. Can you recind?
> 
> I got my membership for $14.99


How much was the membership transfer fee & closing cost on the resale TUG membership ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stricky (Oct 26, 2009)

$375 but they tossed in 1 free search every 15 seconds.


----------



## swift (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 28, 2009)

Stricky said:


> $375 but they tossed in 1 free search every 15 seconds.



They must be making adjustments in this economy to get new business - two years ago it was every 18 seconds.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 28, 2009)

*$15*





-- hotlinked -- 





-- hotlinked --
​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 28, 2009)

Alan,

I'll make it worth your while if you can get me that $5 bill in your post.

That $5 bill exactly......no substitutes.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 28, 2009)

*A Matter Of Ones & Zeroes.*




JMAESD84 said:


> Alan,
> 
> I'll make it worth your while if you can get me that $5 bill in your post.
> 
> That $5 bill exactly......no substitutes.


You mean, your printer isn't working ? 

Must be some kind of technical issue. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2009)

*$15 North Of The Border.*





-- hotlinked -- 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2009)

I suppose you could be just like the individual who submitted a payment last night using the online secure payment system for a new membership, then today claims we illegally charged him for a membership...and that TUG is some sort of scam.

*sigh


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome !!! To the Greatest Timeshare Web site.  We just returned from our week @ the Marriott's Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach, SC.  The resort is awesome.


----------



## pgrrider (Oct 31, 2009)

*Thank you AGAIN......TUG2.....!!!!*

Thanks to the "FOR SALE" exposure here on TUG2....we have been wanting to sell three of our six weeks owned the the Royal Sands and Royal Haciendas......!!!  Within 6 months - we sold two weeks at the Haciendas and are in the midst of completing out third sale at the Sands.

With just one more week at the Sands to sell....we will have a more manageable 2 weeks ONLY........!!!  That is our goal....and we are 75% there......!!!

Thanks again......TUG.!


----------



## ocowner (Oct 31, 2009)

Just curious... what happened to my post on this thread regarding physicians and auto mechanics?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 31, 2009)

mbender10 said:


> Just curious... what happened to my post on this thread regarding physicians and auto mechanics?



It's right here - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109343

(In the other thread where you posted it!   )


----------



## pgrrider (Nov 1, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> I suppose you could be just like the individual who submitted a payment last night using the online secure payment system for a new membership, then today claims we illegally charged him for a membership...and that TUG is some sort of scam.
> 
> *sigh





Brian...........Hahahahahahahaha.....!!!!         Yeah.!!  Like TUG is really a SCAM......!!!  NO....!!!  All the other timeshare resellers are SCAMS......but NOT......TUG..!!!!

When you deal with the public....you need a "stiff upper lip" and BIG..BxLLS..!

I know.....I deal with the public..every day!


----------



## Happytravels (Dec 3, 2009)

*renewals*

I just did my renew membership and used a CC so I could have instant access but didn't work................How come???


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2009)

Happytravels said:


> I just did my renew membership and used a CC so I could have instant access but didn't work................How come???



Thanks for joining TUG!   

If you look under your user name, you will see that you are now recognized as a "TUG Member," so you do have access to everything.  However, you must be logged in for the system to recognize you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 3, 2009)

Happytravels said:


> I just did my renew membership and used a CC so I could have instant access but didn't work................How come???



Ill look into this for you.

usually its caused by a membership being expired for more than 6mo, or renewing using a different name or email address that the system cant link.

I will get it sorted out properly for you either way.


----------

